
Spotify hosts questionable content - HenryTheHorse
https://www.vox.com/2018/7/31/17634030/spotify-infowars-controversy-facebook-youtube
======
iamdave
This may be an unpopular opinion: What happened to our capacity to just ignore
and in our own circles mock whackos like Alex Jones? He's been a laughing
stock here in Austin for years, and personally...I kind of enjoy watching his
show on YouTube in a real, genuine and non-snarky way because his
gesticulating, shock-jock radio style is just humorous (read: hilarious, I
mean...gay frogs? Come on. That's funny.

Just the notion of it is funny. Not that there's anything wrong with two
consenting adult frogs doing the dirty, but watching an evolved human being
lose their mind over the sexual orientation, proclivities and preferences of
amphibians gets me going every time. I don't want that to go away.

Unless I missed something-which I probably have-of him advocating extreme
violence (physical or political) against groups of people, he's just a weird
person with a platform and a weirder audience.

